# upgrade seat cushions?



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i feel ya on this issue, I have also thought of bringing it somewhere where they can change the padding in the seat.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The Cruze has some hard seats. I think it's a European thing. I took a long trip this summer and I had to use a gel pad seat cushion. I don't know where I got it, maybe Walmart. It looks ugly but it works.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> The Cruze has some hard seats. I think it's a European thing. I took a long trip this summer and I had to use a gel pad seat cushion. I don't know where I got it, maybe Walmart. It looks ugly but it works.


Agreed, these are some hard seats-
Almost as hard as the buckets I had in my old celica! I think I will be getting some kind of cushion...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have a cushion, its just a pia to adjust every time i get in car. I am pretty shocked most people on here think they are comfortable, about the middle of my hour commute I find myself squirming around begging to get out of the car!!


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

I've pulled the cushion off my seat and about half of the structure underneath is just a stamped steel plate. There is a small section of wire springs near the back of the seat that should criss-cross the whole seat buttom but doesn't. How I wish my car had the Malibu seats. I've actually considered trading the Cruze for a Malibu because of the seat. I think the seats are an issue for those of us that have a bad back.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree , the Malibu seats would be perfect in my cruze

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

I am also not a fan of how hard my leather seats are but I think I am used to it now. What bothers me the most are the bolsters on the bottom cushion.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

wow I think the seat cushions are fine. My driver seat isn't rock hard. My nissan seats were a pain in my a** literally. They were so uncomfortable so i guess going from those to these I can't complain.

Changing the actual cushion would probably require the leather to be sewn back to the cushion unless you use glue.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

In order to replace the cushion you'd need to take apart the sewing in order to get at the padding and replace it. I'd suggest taking it to a good upholstery shop or finding a way to completely remove the seats themselves and replace them with with more comfortable ones.

I'm waiting until I have a break from school to take my 12 LS to my uncle's shop to see how much of an improvement he can make.


----------



## qector (Jul 15, 2014)

Aussie SRI-R 2012.You guys are lucky mine feel like i'm sitting on a round 2" bar between my crutch and thights but no thrill


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> In order to replace the cushion you'd need to take apart the sewing in order to get at the padding and replace it. I'd suggest taking it to a good upholstery shop or finding a way to completely remove the seats themselves and replace them with with more comfortable ones.
> 
> I'm waiting until I have a break from school to take my 12 LS to my uncle's shop to see how much of an improvement he can make.


How did that ever turn out? Had a few back injuries and theses seats are not "breaking in" still. 



qector said:


> Aussie SRI-R 2012.You guys are lucky mine feel like i'm sitting on a round 2" bar between my crutch and thights but no thrill


Welcome to the forums, seems like we all got similar issues. 


I actually sat in the Volt the other day and the seat bottoms are just as hard but a flatter surface vs the deep pocket we have. Next i'll try and find a verano and see what those are like to make a choice on what seats i want to try and makeshift.


----------



## qector (Jul 15, 2014)

qector said:


> Aussie SRI-V 2012.You guys are lucky mine feel like i'm sitting on a round 2" bar between my crutch and thights but no thrill I think it may be the heater./QUOTE]


----------

